# i like him!!



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Eek, I don't like that foot. I'd like to see him squared up though. 

I really don't know a lot about them but I skip over horses with club feet/any leg issues for anything more than trails. He is really cute otherwise.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

ya i would normally to but it depends on how he moves the video they have doesnt really show alot about his movment. But im not sure my mom would agree to him :/


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That's not a good foot. I wonder if shoes will help him out. My mom had a gelding with club hooves and she had to get shoes on him. $1200.....for a horse with a club foot.... Is that what horses are going for around where you are at?


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Thats a pretty bad club foot, I wouldnt call it 'slight'. I would pass.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

shutupjoe-shoes might help him but yeah horses around here are going cheap my old trainer just sold a gorgeous APHA registered gelding for 500. 
Azteca-okey thanks for the advice i might just do that as i saw a pretty nice looking gelding with no club for the same price so i might jsut pass on him


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I wouldn't pay $1200 for him. Have you tried a rescue?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a friend with a NSH with a marked club foot and she moves like no tomorrow! Zoom!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Agreed with the clubfoot.
Cute little guy though. Could use more muscling, especially in his neck.
His hind legs are set wide apart and he also appears stretched back... There's also something about his fronts that i can't put a finger on right now... i dont really like the way his legs look at all really. 
He does have an adorable face, & sounds like a well-mannered guy. I'd be cautious about the club foot, but i suppose if he's a safe mount with alot of experience, people will pay the money even if he has confo flaws.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

shutupjoe-i have looked around and there is a cute little quarter horse mare for 500 buut my only thing with a rescue is that there arent many close to where i live and i cant drive yet and its hard to get a ride


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

You don't have to buy today, I know it is tempting, but I would not buy him, just hang tight a minute as from how that foot looks he would not do well in any of the things you want to do.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> shutupjoe-shoes might help him but yeah horses around here are going cheap my old trainer just sold a gorgeous APHA registered gelding for 500.


 
Wow. Here, in order to get a broke, AQHA it is at least $4000.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

arksly-ya there are some people still pricing there but only for the horses that are already showing and/or proven or something of the sort ooorrr those people who believe the horse is worth that much but really isnt. 
alexs-ya i think i will thanks :] If i could afford him i would be buying the arab i was leasing but the lady wants way to much for him considering his training is so low and the only showing he has is on the race track besides his gymkhana and minimal endurance runs


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I would keep right on looking. Be patient and you will find a good horse without issues in your price range. I have never bought a horse with problems, easy enough to get those on your own without paying for them


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

wicked-ya haha deffinately understand that when i was younger we had to mustang geldings and our older one split the younger ones shoulder right open took months to heal but thankfully he didnt scar and wasnt traumatized by it either


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I have dealt with club feet a couple times, and I would definitely pass on him, no matter how cute. That is a problem that is not always curable, unless it is slight (which his isn't) and you have to stay on top of it all the time. There are so many horses without issues, just hang tight, you'll find the right one.

SUJ, I'm all for adopting from rescues, but so many of them make you jump through such ridiculous hoops to adopt, that often times, for most people, it isn't worth it, especially when they can go BUY a horse without strings for the same as an adoption fee from a rescue. It really is a shame, as there are many good horses sitting in rescues that will never be adopted for this very reason.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

If you have your heart set on him (which I don't think you do), could you get your current farrier to go have a look at him with you?


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Pass on him. He's not terrific, nothing screams "wonderful" to me, and that club foot may not hinder what you want to do with him - or it could be a soundness issue waiting to happen. There are better horses for less money... there are better horses for the same money, and there are better horses for a little more money - today is a buyer's market - you CAN buy EXACTLY what you want, and nothing less


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree with passing, especially at his age now he could be nearing the break down problems. 

When I was looking for a TWH horse, one of the ones I looked at and really liked had a club foot and you didnt notice it under she was moving at a run walk. I had an experienced TWH breeder come with me and she said she might be okay if you planned to JUST show her, but if it is your only horse to ride you want something that you'll get use out of and a club foot is asking for a breakdown issue down the road. I would have bought her if I didn't have someone with that eye there to evaluate. 

I can see the club foot in this picture and with the mare I looked at you could hardly see it in a photo, so this is more than slight I would say, and like I did, I wited and a great horse came along.


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

There are too many sound healthy horses out there to take on one that isn't. Especially for that price! eek!


----------



## Streakin (Jan 8, 2011)

Holy club foot!

PASS.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, unfortunately I am going to have to agree about the club foot, I've seen worse but it's more than just slight. Also, it almost looks like he's pigeon-toed. However, I have seen a good farrier perform miracles on club feet. They have to be done every 4 wks or so for a while, but I have seen slightly clubbed feet pretty much corrected with good shoeing. Talk to your farrier to see what they say, and talk to the owner to see if they will come down on the price. Use the fact that you will have to have him trimmed/shod so often to bring it down. If they won't budge, I would pass on him.


----------



## Streakin (Jan 8, 2011)

Jacksmama said:


> Yeah, unfortunately I am going to have to agree about the club foot, I've seen worse but it's more than just slight. Also, it almost looks like he's pigeon-toed. However, I have seen a good farrier perform miracles on club feet. They have to be done every 4 wks or so for a while, but I have seen slightly clubbed feet pretty much corrected with good shoeing. Talk to your farrier to see what they say, and talk to the owner to see if they will come down on the price. Use the fact that you will have to have him trimmed/shod so often to bring it down. If they won't budge, I would pass on him.


 I still wouldnt buy him if they offered him to me for free.

Poperly caring for that club foot is going to take $.

OP-get a sound horse you can enjoy


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah pass. honestly i've never spent more than 450$ for a horse. and i just got a great well trained TB for FREE and all he needs is a little weight and muscle and he's good to go. definitely pass and find soemthing more in your price range and something that it's gonna need less money to fix up.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks everyone :] deffinately will be passing im not in a rush to buy i have horses that i can ride im just browsing around on possibilities :]


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

He doesn't look like anything special. Especially for the price.

If you don't mind me asking...what is club foot? his feet look a bit weird to me, but I don't know what I'm looking for.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

While it seems that you have taken the good advice from the other posters, here is a link to your local (?) rescue center. They have some really nice horses and adopting beats buying any day! L.A. County Animal Care Control: Lancaster


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

thank you corinowalk :] i will deffinately take a look 
a knack-im not sure i would explain it correctly but the club foot is his back closest to the camera. but maybe someone can explain it better haha


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

wow im sorry i was thinking of a different horse haha my bad it his front xD whoops i really need ot go to bed anyways its his front farthest from the camera i believe


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Club foot is where the horses hoof grows straighter than normal.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

corinowalk said:


> While it seems that you have taken the good advice from the other posters, here is a link to your local (?) rescue center. They have some really nice horses and adopting beats buying any day! L.A. County Animal Care Control: Lancaster


Oh man, that is not something I would recommend to anyone - not if a clubbed foot is a no-go. A horse that ends up at a city animal shelter with no description or history is not for someone who wants a horse to get up and go with ... or someone looking to save money or ... yeah. I think it would take a very special sort of experienced, moderately wealthy and very patient person.

Sure, some very nice horses end up in rescues, are abandoned or are sent to slaughter. But at a city shelter (especially as one as scary as Lancaster) those horses are not being worked with, apparently have no information to speak of and to have ended up there of all places for someone wanting to dump a horse... *fear*


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

honestly.. adopting a horse is SO hard. the rescues make it hard to adopt a horse. there was an arabian gelding i was gonna adopt, but they want videos of EVERY pet, pasture, barn fence. along with 3 pages of questions and essays. and we were honestly like Geez idk if this will be worth it..


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow. I really am stunned that you all are against trying to adopt. I can understand if one shelter doesn't take very nice care of their horses...but trashing adoption all together...just WOW. 

Buying from a shelter/rescue helps two horses. The horse you take home with you and the one you make room for at the rescue. 

Rescues are going to be MORE forthcoming about horses faults. They don't want to take the horse back...they want the horse to have a happy home. 

Rescues often encourage adoptees to try out a horse for several days at their facility. 

Most rescues have experienced horse people around to help you choose. 

Buying from a private seller is just as bad as buying from an auction. Every single word that comes out of their mouth can be total lies. 

Most private sellers aren't going to take your horse back if you get into a bind. 

lilkitty- Rescues need that kind of information to assess what kind of home you are taking a horse to. While rescue adoptions cost around $500, A horse that is sick, lame, thin- will take much more than that to get to an adoptable level. It takes months to get horses from sickly and thin to fat and happy. Let alone any training or work that has been put into them. Asking for videos is only trying to help the adopter. I am sure you could have opted to have some stranger from the rescue come around and poke around on your property asking questions about your fencing and when your horses were wormed last. 

And really...3 pages of questions made you give up on a horse you were willing to commit your life to? Really? 

I think it is really sad that both the posters above me have put down rescue centers. Great horses don't always come directly from the breeders.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i rescue horses from auctions all the time. and the horse had an adoption fee of 100$ i was have rather them come poke around my pasture. i'm not putting down rescues. they just make is EXTREMELY hard to adopt.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Buying a horse from auction is just that...buying a horse from auction. Not a rescue. 

A $100 adoption fee just says that there were probably some special needs with that particular horse...lame, sick, old....all the more reason to want a closer look at your place. Horses with special needs need people who have the time and resources to take care of them. 

Rescues make it hard to adopt because it should be hard to adopt. Those horses have been through a lot. They deserve the very best home they can get. Being picky about that home should be a sign that they care for their horses...


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

i would deffinately look at adopting but as i said im not in a rush to buy im just snooping around so im not going to just settle on one that isnt exactly what i want. I asked everyone about this boy to see if his confo would be ok for barrel racing and got an honest answer which i appreciate :]


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

lilkitty90 said:


> honestly.. adopting a horse is SO hard. the rescues make it hard to adopt a horse. there was an arabian gelding i was gonna adopt, but they want videos of EVERY pet, pasture, barn fence. along with 3 pages of questions and essays. and we were honestly like Geez idk if this will be worth it..



We must have been lucky, our adoption experience was fantastic. The people who run it truly care about the horses, but they're not THAT extreme. They wanted pictures of the place where we were keeping them, had us fill out two brief/easy questionnaires, and called a few references.

They want to keep in touch to see how the guys are doing, and I think that's a good thing. Perhaps our rescue was the exception, not the rule.
Amazing Grace Equine Sanctuary


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

that would have been plenty easy. but they didn't want pictures of our place.. that would have been fine. they wanted a certain length video. and videos of ALL of the animals in our care.. horses,fish, cats, lizards, bird everything. and it was literally 3 pages, and they HAD to contact our farrier, and our vet, plus 3 references. i mean really my farrier and vet doesn't have time to give a good note because they are busy. on top of 3 pages on how we feed and care (thats fine) and asking about everything single detail. and honestly we coulda lied about it all (and who's to say someone wont?) i would much rather them just come see all the animals and the land and fence and everything for them selves it would make me feel better about it all personally.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

lilkitty90 said:


> that would have been plenty easy. but they didn't want pictures of our place.. that would have been fine. they wanted a certain length video. and videos of ALL of the animals in our care.. horses,fish, cats, lizards, bird everything. and it was literally 3 pages, and they HAD to contact our farrier, and our vet, plus 3 references. i mean really my farrier and vet doesn't have time to give a good note because they are busy. on top of 3 pages on how we feed and care (thats fine) and asking about everything single detail. and honestly we coulda lied about it all (and who's to say someone wont?) i would much rather them just come see all the animals and the land and fence and everything for them selves it would make me feel better about it all personally.



That is INSANE. I agree, just drive out and see the place!! They seem pretty backwards.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

lilkitty90 said:


> that would have been plenty easy. but they didn't want pictures of our place.. that would have been fine. they wanted a certain length video. and videos of ALL of the animals in our care.. horses,fish, cats, lizards, bird everything. and it was literally 3 pages, and they HAD to contact our farrier, and our vet, plus 3 references. i mean really my farrier and vet doesn't have time to give a good note because they are busy. on top of 3 pages on how we feed and care (thats fine) and asking about everything single detail. and honestly we coulda lied about it all (and who's to say someone wont?) i would much rather them just come see all the animals and the land and fence and everything for them selves it would make me feel better about it all personally.


And this is exactly why I haven't gotten horses from the rescue here. (Probably the same rescue, in NC) They make it virtually impossible to adopt. It really is a shame, as they COULD be helping a lot more needy animals if they wouldn't make you jump through so many hoops just to be considered. I know several very competent horse owners who would have been more than happy to adopt from them, but got so sick of going in circles that they gave up and went elsewhere.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Hmm. I don't see what is so wrong about requesting to contact a farrier or vet. Frankly a vet reference and neighbor reference are REQUIRED on any puppy I raise and sell (and I am a breeder. Not a rescue.) And references ARE checked. If I didn't get a satisfactory response from vet or neighbor, the puppy would not be available to the applicant. Because pet over population is already a problem, it's my responsibility as an owner and breeder to make CERTAIN my dogs are not going to go to homes where they are going to be dumped off at a shelter 6 months later.

Cori, I too am shocked about the backlash against adoption on here. 

Of course no one wants their lives invaded - but why would you object to having a vet or farrier contacted, unless you didn't have one, or they wouldn't have anything good to say about you?

It's my belief that every member of the equine community has some responsibility in the rescue of horses. It's a rescue's job to make sure a horse doesn't go right back into the same situation they were rescued from. 

To bash rescue in general because there are some bad rescues out there (and yes, there are. But not ALL of them, in fact I wouldn't say even as much as half of them.) is doing a grave disservice to the horse community as a whole. Where does the responsibility lay, to these animals, in picking up the pieces when they have been abused, neglected, or harmed by their previous owners......well, it doesn't fall on the shoulders of the urban governing bodies, I assure you. It falls on you, and me. Even if there's nothing else you can give a valid rescue beyond verbal support, you all owe them that, at least.

To the OP, the club foot looks severe enough I would not pursue the horse as a gaming prospect, if that is your intentions. He would probably be a perfectly serviceable light-riding mount, but I wouldn't want to stress an already problematic foot to the degree gaming involves. You can find better, particularly at your price point.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

You pay your vets and farriers for their time. Asking them for a reference really shouldn't be an imposition. Most of the time, they just need your phone number and for you to call ahead and allow the vet/farrier to discuss the way you vet your animals. 

I know that some rescues really make it a hassle to adopt. Imagine how protective you would be over an animal that you had brought back from a horrible situation. Loved and cared for that animal for months...maybe even years. When you adopt that horse out, you want to make sure that horse is getting the best possible home available. 

For the record, the last horse I sold I asked for vet/farrier/3 references from. He was far from a rescue and I really couldn't afford to wait to sell him but I did. Once I made all the phone calls and visited her farm, I agreed to sell him. Maybe I am too protective of horses but I see what happens when you aren't.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I think it's funny that you guys think it's EXTREMELY HARD to adopt from a rescue. I'm pre-approved to adopt through Frog Pond Draft. 

I filled in a two page application. They contacted my references, vet and farrier. I was very honest about everything. Sent pictures to them of my pasture and barn via e-mail. About a week later they contacted me and said that I could pick a horse out and bring in a signed copy of the application that I filed. It wasn't hard to do at all.

A few years ago I was approved through New Vocations who does ex-race horses. It wasn't hard at all either.


----------



## sandhillsgage (Jan 16, 2011)

Here is a website you can look at.... dreamhorse.com ... There are a lot of horses there. Good Luck!!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh, I'm not opposed to adopting from rescues. I think that handled properly, it's a great thing. I have recommended to several clients that wanted a pleasure type horse to look at the rescues first. I know there are good places out there that help as many as they can, while still being reasonable.

But having said that, most rescues (not all, but most) have a certain area or distance that they will adopt to. And when the rescues within your specific mile radius make it so difficult, and the others say you are too far away, it's hard not to end up cynical. I am all for vet and farrier reference checks, have done them myself, but (at least around here) when a half dozen different people have to inspect you, your other animals, and your property, because there is no internal communication, and if ONE of them decides that because you scratch your nose the wrong way, that you aren't fit to adopt, or they decide that 5 or 10 years down the road (since our local rescue has the stipulation that they can do random spot checks for the life of the horse without warning) they want to pop in, and then if they decide they don't like something you are doing, can just take away a horse that you have invested years on, well, that makes it hard for everyone else. Personally, I'd hate to think that someone could just show up at my farm, unannounced and demand to see a horse that I adopted years ago, and have the knowledge that they could come right back with a trailer if we had too much mud or not enough bedding to suit them.

I will say it again though. NOT ALL RESCUES ARE LIKE THIS, but I would hesitate to adopt from one that was. It is up to the buyer, or the adopter to do their due diligence and weigh all the options.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Club foot is where the horses hoof grows straighter than normal.


Ahhh...I didn't know that was called club foot. Thanks for informing me.

As for adoption, I'd rather go through the several page applications, photographing my property, and giving references. It shows me that the adoption place CARES about where the horse will be ending up. Sure its more work to get the horse, but 
*1.* You don't have to shell out hundreds or thousands of dollars to buy a horse.
*2.* You know what you are getting. You could get a horse through a private deal, you don't know what wasn't mentioned about the horse (let alone lied about)
*3. *You are helping a horse and a shelter/rescue. Your taking a horse off of their bill, and you are giving a horse a good home. 

I don't see anything wrong with wanting some proof that you are a good horse owner and you have thought adopting a horse through thoroughly.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I agree with it sucking that a rescue only adopts out within so many miles when you have to send them pics or videos of your property anyway. We were very interested in a Percheron gelding in Pennsylvania that is sitting in a rescue and has been there for awhile but they won't adopt out to anyone that is more than 3 hours away. I really like how Frog Pond puts the horses in the best home possible not matter where that may be.


----------

